# Adrian Flux



## j450nm (Nov 2, 2005)

Just re-insured my R33 Gtr. Standard car with coilovers and advan rims. Age 30 full no claims. A Plan renewal £665.
Adrian Flux with breakdown cover, protected no claims but milage limited to 5k £ 545.
not bad at all.


----------

